# Does orange EO accelerate trace?



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 15, 2011)

Tonight I made a batch of soap.  It was my normal recipe.  I brought it to a light trace, added 2 oz of 10x orange EO and 1oz vanilla FO to a 3lb batch.  I hand mix in my fragrance and it seized before I could get it all mixed in.  I persevered and ended up smashing it all in the mold, in the end I was scooping it out in pieces and adding it.  Not sure it will stick together but I will find out tomorrow.  I soap at 25% water, which is around 12oz.  I decided to reduce it by 2 more oz.  Not sure any amount of water would have helped.  Right after I soap a lime EO and spearmint EO with no issues.


----------



## Woodi (Dec 15, 2011)

Orange eo has never, ever accelerated trace for me, and I use it frequently.

I would blame the vanilla FO.


----------



## judymoody (Dec 15, 2011)

I've never had a problem with orange EO and I use it frequently.  Sorry you had a seize.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 15, 2011)

I wondered about the vanilla FO.  I used it with some lemon EO and tangerine EO 2 months ago though, and in the same recipe.  It worked fine then.  I wonder if the orange EO being 10x makes any difference?


----------



## Woodi (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't think so, soapygirl. The essential oils seem to be very loose and flowing in soap (except for cinnamon, sometimes cloves). These make for a fast trace.

Vanilla fo, for me, always traces way too quickly. To compensate, I don't do any water discounts, (i.e. use the full water stated in recipe),  bring my soap to a very light trace before adding it, just stick-blend enough to get it well mixed, then stir and pour into mold as quickly as my hands can work.

Good luck!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Woodi, I am going to chuck that particular vanilla.  I have had it for a long time and I also mixed them together before adding.  I am going to add my fragrances much more slowly now too.  It is a fabulous smelling orange and I am glad to hear it isn't that.  I hope it survives the rebatching!


----------

